# SR40 Holster With Light?



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

My night stand gun is an SR40 with a TLR-3 hanging from the rail. If I have time to get to it, I also have an HD 870(Also has mounted light) close by. I would love to have a belt with a couple mags and shells for the 870 staged with the shotgun. But I expect that almost all home defense incidents take place at night and I don't want to have to fumble with a flashlight. Is there a good solid belt holster out there for an SR40 with a light?


----------

